# Hier mal ein Scott nitrous 20" was ich nur empfehlen kann



## Matzell (19. Dezember 2009)

Leicht, robust stark.
Also habe meinen Neffen das scott gekauft. Das war vor 2 jahren,
zum preis von 470. Mittlerweile gibt es das bike für 355
Ich muss sagen es bietet eine hervorragende Grundlage für später wenn der nachwus wächst 
man kann es Problemlos umrüsten und schön Aufbauen.

hier habe ich eine neue SR Suntour XCR verbaut mit 100mm und offenes ölbad. So wie neue shimano deore Schaltung und einer avid 3.5 model 2010 mit VR 160mm HR 140mm.
Mein tipp wollt ihr euren Spross nen MTB kaufen dann dieses.


----------



## octane1967 (21. Dezember 2009)

Actionbilder her!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. Dezember 2009)

Starkes Foto, aber der Kleine fährt doch sicher nicht ohne Helm, oder?

Bitte auch Actionbilder


----------



## Matzell (21. Dezember 2009)

ohne helm !!! neeee der liegt da aufn boden gerade 
action bilder folgen noch ist gerad ezu viel schnee draußen


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Da wird jemand 100% spaß haben. Immer wieder schön zu sehen, was für gute Ideen umgesetzt werden.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (22. Dezember 2009)

echt geiles Teil. Ab in den porn Thread ;-)


----------



## sub-xero (28. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, ist sicher ein schönes Bike, aber über die Notwendigkeit eines Fullys für einen 6-jährigen lässt sich bestimmt streiten. Abgesehen vom höheren Gewicht frage ich mich, ob der Stöpsel tatsächlich Trails fährt, für die man ein Fully bräuchte. Ich bin der Meinung, das Biken lernt man am besten auf einem ungefederten Rad. Wer mit einem Fully einsteigt, kann sich leicht den Fahrstil versauen.

Ich persönlich würde bei einem Kind Federelemente vermeiden, so lange es geht.


----------



## Matzell (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd auch kleinen mädchen die stöckelschuhe verbieten, nimmt sich auch keiner was von an.
OO da der Federweg nicht als zu heftig ist denke ich ist es nicht so schlimm schliesslich schützen die feder elemnte auch die gelenke


----------



## sub-xero (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist auch, wie weit ein 11 kg Fully bei einem 18 kg leichten Kind überhaupt einfedert.


----------



## Mitglied (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Dämpferelemente von Scott-Fullys sind speziell für Kinder abgestimmt. Ich hab' mir mit einem kurzen Verwandten mal die Räder angeschaut und ausprobiert; wobei der Kleine sich dann für ein Hardtail von Specialized entschied. Laut eigener Aussage eines 9jährigen "weil ich die Technik dann besser lerne".


----------



## Holgi (3. Januar 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Nunja, ist sicher ein schönes Bike, aber über die Notwendigkeit eines Fullys für einen 6-jährigen lässt sich bestimmt streiten. Abgesehen vom höheren Gewicht frage ich mich, ob der Stöpsel tatsächlich Trails fährt, für die man ein Fully bräuchte. Ich bin der Meinung, das Biken lernt man am besten auf einem ungefederten Rad. Wer mit einem Fully einsteigt, kann sich leicht den Fahrstil versauen.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde bei einem Kind Federelemente vermeiden, so lange es geht.



Moin,

mein Sohn hat auch mit fünf das Nitrous gefahren, ich wollte ihm auch ein Hardtail kaufen, aber was nutzt es wenn er unbedingt ein Cooles Fully haben will und er nachher mit dem Hardtail keinen Spaß hat. DIe Gewichtssache wird überbewertet. Naja und eingestiegen ist er mit drei Jahren mit einem Hardtail jetzt mit 8 hat er ein 18" BMX, ein 24" Scott Voltage und mein altes RedBull Fully mit 24" Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdaud (15. Januar 2010)

Heyho,
jetz geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:

Wir haben den Sohn meiner Freundin auch mit nem Nitrous 20" ausgestattet.
Meine Bike-Bekanntschaften haben auch alle gemeint:
-zu schwer
-nur auf nem Hardtail lernt er sauber zu fahren
-zu teuer, weil er schon 9 ist und schnell rauswächst

im prinzip alles wahr, aber wir wollten unbedingt nach Finale Ligure und da schien mir ein Hardtail zu hart.
Also ne Rock Shox Pilot gekauft, Feder raus und nur mit Luft gefahren.Funzt einwandfrei.150er Dämpfer von DNM(Federt perfekt bei seinem Gewicht) statt dem 135er um die Geo auszugleichen, Scheibenbremse vorne und fertich.Lediglich hinten hätt ich noch ne Scheibe dranmachen sollen, da bei Regen mit der V-Brake nicht mehr viel ging.War dann ständig am Schlonze wegwischen.Aber ansonsten war ich mit der Entscheidung sehr zufrieden.Wir sind dann mehrmals Madonna de la Gardia und Nato-Base runtergerockt.
EIn paar Stellen mussten wir tragen, aber ich schätz ma 80-90% der Strecken hatte er fetzen Spass.Auch beim Übungsparcours und auf der Dirtstrecke hat er gut Gas gegeben und kleinere Sprünge (für meine Größe!) perfekt hingekriegt.
UND:Er war definitiv der Held auf dem Feld und hätte alle Chicks haben können
Werde das Teil bald im Bikemarkt anbieten,denn langsam wächst er doch raus und besitzt jetzt ausserdem ein 24" Kona Shred H A R D T A I L.
P.S.:Finde auch, daß das mit dem Gewicht überbewertet wird, denn Kinder-Hardtails sind auch Sackschwer.


----------



## SchrottRox (15. Januar 2010)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Actionbilder her!!!



Das mein ich aber auch! Wow, von solch einem Rad hätt ich als Junge noch nicht mal zu träumen gewagt

Klar gibt es ein Für und Wieder gegen ein Fully für Kinder, aber ich habe viele Bekannte mit Söhnen in den verschiedensten Altersklassen und kann sagen: dem einen liegts, dem Anderen nicht. Soll heißen, der eine wird vermutlich nie ein ambitionierter MTB´ler werden, dem Anderen jedoch wurden die Gene schon in die Wiege gelegt...
Wie das natürlich in ein paar Jahren aussehen wird, steht in den Sternen.
Aber was ich sagen will...der eine wird halt nur im Hof seine Runden drehen und bei dem anderen muss der Papa schon im jüngsten Alter Schanzen und Buckelpisten bauen.

Der kleine Levin von meinem Bekannten ist (bis jetzt) so einer:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSl6ZIlR82M"]YouTube- Downhill Ochsenkopf 8 year young boy[/ame]

...und dem macht das offensichtlich viiiiel Spass und fragt immer wieder wann wir endlich mal wieder in den Bikepark gehen


----------

